# Geophagus parnaibae



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope to get confirmation for this species. I got four of them and had them only few days so no good photos yet but here we go.


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Species ... p?id=62820


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

I've read Fishbase time to time, but it seems so outdated and full of misinformation so I dont pay attention to that page anymore. Thanks anyways.

Here's another shot of them.


----------

